# Calling all Edge owners mainly



## ThomaStudios (Dec 22, 2008)

Calling all Edge owners mainly:
A couple of years ago our TiVo Bolt went **** up. All of the lights on the front were flashing, indicating a probable drive failure or the like. Since I had purchased an extended warranty, I called TiVo. They replaced the Bolt with a ‘new’ Edge that was actually refurbished according to the invoice that shipped with the unit. I returned the Bolt to them.

Since getting the Edge up and running, it has been the biggest POS TiVo I have ever owned (it’s my 5th). Whenever watching recorded shows, I get digital video dropouts, audio dropouts, and occasionally slightly garbled audio that is fixed by hitting the 8-second back button on the remote. But, all in all, this box is very annoying. These issues only appear when watching recorded shows, either one that has been previously recorded or one in the 30-minute loop where we’re behind live to zip thru commercials. When watching live, no issues at all.

I have been considering replacing this box with a new Edge since TiVo is offering a $500 discount on the All-In service package. But, if this is a chronic issue with the Edge, or even now with TiVos is general, I won’t bother.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Exact same issues on my Edge and I am back to using my Bolt. On my Edge, I even went aftermarket on the HD with a weaknees HD and still had record/playback issues. These machines are old tech at this point, time to move on when my current Bolt gives up.


----------



## bleeman (Sep 5, 2004)

I had some issues with mine originally, but as software updates came out, they went away. I have the 2TB Cable version and it will be 3 years old in November. Interestingly enough, our 2.5 year old TiVo Bolt gets a lot of digital video dropouts and audio dropouts both in recordings and from time to time during live shows. It hasn't happened so much that I felt the need to have it swapped out (It's on the all-in-plan that we took advantage of during their last sale) but it does happen from time to time.


----------



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

The Edge, which I got in order to get a good deal on All-In, arrived yesterday.
I hooked it up in another room so that I could have the Bolt it's replacing on while using the Edge.
All went well. I went online and was able to transfer my recordings and OnePass'.
Then I moved the M-card (cable card, PCMCIA for those old enough to haved used these as modems in old laptops) to the Edge
I called Comcast / x-finity. The first words out of my mouth were "I'd like to speak to a cable card specialist". The rep said "I am one". Okay, here we go, I thought. Getting a card paired up to a Tivo has never been easy.
Well, this time it was (once the rep realized that they had written down one of the Edge's numbers wrong).
At one point last night I was watching a recording, then went to My Shows and started watching a News recording that just ended. When I went back to the first recording I got a V60 error. Something about HDMI security...
My Tivo runs to a Denon AVR, then to the tv. I turned the DVR off and back on and the error hasn't returned.
Today, I'm watching a recording of Hurricane Ian and decide to QuickMode it. Oops, no volume. I searched here and found that that is a known problem. When I have no recordings going I'm going to pull the plug on the Edge and plug it back in. We'll see if that works.


----------

